# Biab stand build in progress



## Rumdrinka (19/7/14)

Hi peeps
Fairly new to all grain biabing but have done a fair few extract brews in my time, I found that the ole gas stove didnt bring my keggle to the rolling boil that I desired so I got serious with it and thought I would build this.


----------



## Rumdrinka (19/7/14)

After a few drinks studying it I realised that it wouldnt lift the bag high enough so I modified it and installed the rambo burner I had ordered online


----------



## Rumdrinka (17/8/14)

Nearly finished just have plumbing to finish gonna be sad when its done but excited to use it.


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/14)

I like the ratchet thingo. Just a hint, get a couple of Stainless Steel double hooks for a couple of bux from Bunnings and have one living permanently on the end of the hoist cord.
Then make your hangmans noose with a separate bit of cord and have a hook on the end of that.

So the hangmans noose can be handled easily, gather the bag or voile sheet through the noose then slide to throttle it, hook the bottom hook over the upper hook and hoist.

When you have hoisted and drained and the bag is fairly light, just grab the bag, lift it off the upper hook and take away to loosen the hangmans noose and dispose of grain.




Edit: hey greetings to Monto, my Ex's family came from there. I was last there when Joh was premier. Her lot are the Deans if there are any left (most migrated over the range to Bundy).
Bit of a trip to Bunnings, shop local :lol:


----------



## Rumdrinka (17/8/14)

Hey bribie thanks for the tip, currently making a stainless insert to replace the bag out of some stainless sheet left over from the kitchen refurb so it will have a handle to hook on to hopefully.
Ps sorry m8 don't know of any dean's must have all moved, I think I would have been in primary school when joh was premier lol and yes I miss the days of living around the corner from bunnings


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (17/8/14)

Thats crash hot mate, well done indeed


----------



## Eagleburger (18/8/14)

Looks good and I will shamelessly copy it. I would be a bit worried about the swivel junction. I see the is no webbing, which wouldnt be an issue if the steel is thick enough and the kids wont be swinging off it. I know my three would.


----------



## Rumdrinka (18/8/14)

Hi eagle burger it seems to handle me swinging off it but if I do notice some movement I'll have to weld some plate over it to support it. 

where were you before I painted it lol


----------



## Rumdrinka (22/8/14)

Update got the plumbing done keen to do a brew 
just order all my rims parts so on to the 
next project


----------



## Rumdrinka (22/8/14)

Need to shorten up thread to allow spray bar to work higher up


----------



## Rumdrinka (1/9/14)

Hi guys done a bit more work on my stand in the last few weeks. I made my basket for my keggle still waiting on rims tube parts to arrive, also upgraded grain hopper to something a bit more substantial was going to mount hopper onto stand but decided against it for fear of grain dust getting everywhere so thought I would keep it separate. I found the galv sheet at a garage sale for 20 dollars wife was happy for me to buy it if it meant I wasn't bothering her for the weekend lol 
Pics for your visual pleasure


----------



## Eagleburger (1/9/14)

Nice work. I have to cut some slits in my mast tun, was going to do it on the weekend but got the flu. Do you still use a bag with that pot?


----------



## blekk (19/9/14)

Rumdrinka said:


> Update got the plumbing done keen to do a brew
> just order all my rims parts so on to the
> next project


That looks sweet! Do you get any heat in the stand from having the burner below?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/9/14)

Does the red hopper make it mill faster?


----------



## blekk (19/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Does the red hopper make it mill faster?


No needs some speed holes for that


----------



## Rumdrinka (28/9/14)

Hi peeps been flat out the last few weekends haven't really done much brewing or Tinkering and still waiting for parts to arrive but this weekend i started my control panel and rims tube build hopefully the rest of the bits arrive tomorow so I can finish it off.

Ps eagle burger haven't used basket yet still using my ole bag but my plan is not too use my bag at all when in full operation.
And yes red ones always go faster lol


----------



## jc64 (28/9/14)

I'm sure when PP was getting his head around BIAB this is exactly where he thought it would get too. Bag, pot and beer. 

I love your work, but add a herms rather than rims..... h34r:


----------



## Rumdrinka (1/10/14)

Update 
Rims tube mounted, control panel wired and seems to be working (what a learning curve ) feel free too tell me if I've done any thing wrong lol
Auto tuning the rex c100 I got of eBay seems too work good for the money


----------

